# bad alternator



## 92 g16 (Jul 30, 2008)

... i jus bought a 95 240sx and i was driving to wurk yesterday and my stereo started turnin off an on then my airbag lights started 2 an when i got to a stop sign it jus turned off, the battery had been leaking so i figured it was that so i replaced it and today it did the same thing... imt hinking its the alternator but not sure .. when i get da car on and unplug da battery it jus shuts offf im perty sure its da alternator but not 100% so if anyone could help me out i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

get a new alternator.


----------



## phiaishappy (Oct 31, 2008)

get it tested at autozone or advance if you're not sure.....and i had a problem like that before is ended up to be the alternator too..........


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

phiaishappy said:


> get it tested at autozone or advance if you're not sure.....and i had a problem like that before is ended up to be the alternator too..........


if you have a volt meter just check the battery when the engine is running your voltage should be between 13.7volts and 14.6 volts. if its lower than that you need an alternator


----------



## 92 g16 (Jul 30, 2008)

yea it is my alternator i ended up taking it to autozone 2 get checked an is bad so now im lookin around tryin 2 find 1 for under $200.00


----------

